# Pictures of the Thanksgiving Fattie



## jsanders (Dec 1, 2009)

I used sweet italian sausage, bell peppers, mushrooms, turnip leaves and moz cheese. The turnip leaves are there because a local italian restaurant makes a t green lasagna that is great....and we had some.

There is also a pic of my able bodied assistant and a chicken.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 1, 2009)

Great looking fatty. I like the able bodied assistant too LOL. 
Did any Thanksgiving guests get to try the fatty? What did they think?


----------



## jsanders (Dec 1, 2009)

I can't find where to resize them.  I'm looking though.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 1, 2009)

When I just checked your post, it only showed a link to your photos. Thats why I added the link on how to post, but I see you photos are up now and I edited my post.

To resize, there should be a link to hit that say, more options. Try that.


----------



## jsanders (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks. Yeah, i took it to my wifes family get together and got a lot of copliments and yums.  My mom said it had too much garlic.


----------



## swindler (Dec 1, 2009)

Holy Schlitz


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks Great, Nice Bandera Smoker Too...


----------

